# Making Primitive Decor



## BuckCat

Hello, I am planning on decorating our living room and kitchen/dining area with a rustic, primitive theme. However, I am NOT going to pay 100's of dollars to do so! LOL Does anyone know of craft suppliers that offer stencils, paints, patterns, etc. at decent prices that more primitive? I am on a budget and can't afford 20-30 bucks per small wooden sign or block set with a cute saying on it-- I'd rather make it myself!


----------



## Tinker

Here are some project ideas & instructions:

http://www.dreamasplace.com/Free-Craft-Projects.html

http://primitivecrossroads.com/infofreebies.htm

http://www.countrystylehome.com/Country-Decor-Tips-Ideas.html

You should be able to get bare wooden items at Michaels, and the paints there or at Wal-Mart.


----------



## BuckCat

Thank you SO much tinker! You are great!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Another place you can check is http://www.favecrafts.com/

very simple stuff. often it's sponsored by styrofoam.com, so they tend to use styrofoam stuff, and various paints.....but it's great for patterns and ideas. Organized by lots of "types"....if you're looking for christmas ideas, or holiday ideas, or bedroom, or bathroom, or kitchen, or by knitting, crochet, painting....

I use it for ideas and the occasional pattern. 

You can also buy stencil material blank, and cut your own stencil if you have a computer to print out a design on. 

To make a cohesive house, you can choose one or two designs and use them in different colors or sizes throughout the house...stencil on signs, chair backs...embroider or crossstitch on towels...stencil or embroider on curtains, etc. Emboss on copper or aluminum sheets for your cupboards, or framed for wall art....ot punched in tin sheets for same.


----------



## my3boys

I love primitive decor. Do you have any specific types of things you are interested in doing? Dolls, rugs, quilts, etc.?

Please post some pictures of your projects whenever you get to them!

Carol


----------



## mustangsally17

Site to give you a few ideas.
http://www.craftandfabriclinks.com/pitchy/candle_wrap.html
http://rhythmofthehome.com/archives/winter-2010/no-sew-rag-dolls/


----------



## mustangsally17

http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/pdfs/advanced-project-oak-pie-safe.pdf


----------



## shanzone2001

I buy a lot of items from Factory Direct Crafts. They have great prices.


----------



## Just Little Me

I use the black meat trays to make home made block stamps. Linner from bacon or even cereal wax paper such will do a stencil


----------

